# tree stand ?



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

has anyone tried one of these how are they

menards tree stands https://www.menards.com/main/tree-s...n-ladderstand/p-1444425418803.htm?cm_vc=PDPZ1

the last time I bought a tree stand George Bush was in office Gorge H Bush there is actually still nothing wrong with that stand other than the seat is some what uncomfortable and it holds only 1 person and I now have my son hunting with me , and will have the daughter with also next year 

even if I put him in my old stand 50 yards away all 3 of us will be able to hunt 

80 dollars seems like a nice price with the sale and rebate


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Friend has this one.
http://www.dunhamssports.com/products/big-game-18-guardian-xl-two-man-ladder/
Said it is fine for him and his daughter during early bow season and most times during the youth hunt. Rest of the time says to darn cold to be sitting up in the wind during Michigan's Novembers fire arm season and it doesn't have any way to keep you dry either.
He and his daughter switch to a hub blind on a platform during the November season so they can get out of the wind and stay dry.

 Al


----------



## KFhunter (Feb 21, 2010)

They're rickety and tricky to put up. 

You can get them stable with a winch strap though, couple of winch type tie downs will snug that up to the tree rock solid. 









Another thing I like to do is buy camouflage burlap and wrap it around the shooting bar letting it hang down to hid your legs and feet. I sew it on like a curtain rod so I can "open the curtains" and climb into the stand then shut the curtain to conceal movement (kids gotta wiggle and move) Also tie on a length of paracord with a noose to drag up your guns/bow whatever. 

When setting up the stand figure out where the ladder wants to sit on the ground and dig it down a little bit, level it up good and put a piece of treated 2x6 for the ladder to sit on, or it'll sink down when you climb and not be as stable. It'll also help with rust maybe.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I have it put together now , that was a treat , if I was the engineer I would have used all the same length bolt , but they had a 2 , a 2 1/8 , and a 2 1/4 and possibly the worst instructions I have ever seen 


thanks for the 2x6 tip I happen to have a bunch of treated 2x6 cut offs laying around 

I also have extra ratchet straps 

I definitely have cord to pull up guns


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

First reported 2015 Fire arm deer season :shrug: accident was a fool lowering his gun from a tree stand. Told the Authority's he had for got to put the safety on before lowering it and the trigger caught on a limb so he was wiggling it to get it loose.

(1. What was the fool doing in the tree stand with the safety off in the first place?

(2. Why hadn't he cleared the lift/lower area of branches and stuff?

Answer a dam fool who got lucky and lived.

 Al


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

You will like it. Be safe.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I unload when raising or lowering 

I am going to have to agree with Forest Gump on this one, stupid is as stupid does 

back to the tree stand the full body harness it comes with , is a joke if you aren't a mens size small but I already had a couple safety harnesses that I used in my hang on stands , so I will just use those


----------

